# welding pressure pipelines & piping systems



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 يوليو 2014)

This booklet is a guide to welding pipe with Shielded Metal Arc​Welding (SMAW) and double ending pipe using automatic welding.Lincoln Electric supplies electrodes, power sources, automatic andsemiautomatic wire feeders, submerged arc wire and flux, which arethe industry standards for pipeline construction around the world.​​​​Semiautomatic, self-shielded flux-cored Innershield® Process isbeing used around the world to produce high quality, low hydrogen,reliable, lower cost pipeline welds.​ 
​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 يوليو 2014)

Pipeline Welding - Repair Welding - Incomplete Penetration - IP 

see attached link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppEwoAQs2t8&list=PLm-F1CQsCilY9iRJQUT0neucWLdXwB3y6​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 يوليو 2014)

Pipeline Welding - 42 Inch Tie-In 

see attached link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC-JU-GAjQo&list=PLm-F1CQsCilY9iRJQUT0neucWLdXwB3y6&index=2


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 يوليو 2014)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/-aKBrb4Hwio?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 يوليو 2014)




----------

